# Bluescreen + Mainboard Piepton



## SirCire (14. August 2014)

Hallo Buffed Community,

ich habe ein kleines (großes?) Problem mit meinem PC und bräuchte euren Rat. Ersteinmal zu den PC Daten:

5 Jahre alter PC mit
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA 770 UD3
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 925
RAM: 4GB PC8000/1000 CL5
Graka: ATI 7700 Radeon
Netzteil: Xigmatek go green series PSU 80 plus - 500 Watt
OS: Win 7 64 bit Home Premium Edition

PC-Verhalten:
Gestern Abend habe ich meinen PC fehlerfrei heruntergefahren und als ich ihn heute morgen starten möchte, hängt er sich mit einem Bluescreen auf, der auf die Datei:
win32k.sys und auf "Page_fault_in_nopaged_area" hinweißt.
Dabei ist zu beachten das der Bluescreen immer direkt nach dem Windows Logo auftaucht und egal ob im normalen oder im abgesicherten Modus. Der Fehler ist reproduzierbar und durchgängig.
Google brachte als erste Fehlerquellen für diesen Bluescreen entweder ein RAM-Defekt oder einen Festplattenfehler.
Ich habe wie in anderen Foren empfohlen danach Memtest86 als bootfähige USB Version benutzt und meinen RAM damit getestet. 

Während des Memtest86 traten keine Fehler auf und Memtest lief einmal vollständig durch, allerdings began mein Mainboard bei ungefähr 80% des ersten Durchlaufs von Memtest86 erst unregelmässig an zu piepsen (kein erkennbares schema) und nach 5 Minuten in einen Dauerton überzugehen. Memtest86 war bei 5% des zweiten Durchgangs, und lief fehlerfrei, als ich Memtest beendete da mir das nun dauerhafte piepgeräusch als neues Fehlerzeichen reichte.

Laut den Bios Piepton Tabellen würde ein Dauerton darauf hinweisen dass das Mainboard nicht mit genug Spannung vom Netzteil versorgt wird und das Netzteil somit defekt wäre. Wie kann aber der Memtest durchgängig laufen wenn das Mainboard eigentlich nicht genug Spannung haben sollte? Irre ich mich vielleicht was den Dauerton angeht?
Das unregelmässige Piepen vom Mainboard ist schon früher (seit einigen Monaten ab und zu) aufgetretten, allerdings noch nie als Dauerton, sondern immer diese unregelmässigen Piepton-Folgen. Das Piepen des Mainboards fing immer dann an, wenn ich besonders viel gleichzeitig machen wollte, z.B. Ein spiel auf Monitor 1 offen, während auf Monitor 2 Browser mit Video offen war.

Wenn ihr noch mehr Informationen braucht, bitte fragt. Ansonsten wäre ich über mögliche Fehlerbehebungsvorschläge oder weiterführende Ratschläge dankbar.
MfG 
SirCire


----------



## squats (14. August 2014)

Temperaturen mal überprüft 

ansonsten kannst die Module auch mal einzeln testen


----------



## SirCire (14. August 2014)

Könntest du etwas ins Detail gehen, wie genau ich welche Temperaturen überprüfen soll und welcher Teil meiner Fehlerbeschreibung dich auf die Idee brachte, das Temperaturen eine Rolle spielen. Habe ich was übersehen?

Und von welchen Modulen sprichst du und wie soll ich die alleine testen? Meinst du die RAM-Riegel? Wenn Memtest durchläuft dachte ich eigentlich dass ich den RAM ausschließen kann. Irre ich mich da? Ein klein wenig mehr ins Detail gehen wäre schon hilfreich.


----------



## squats (14. August 2014)

Temperaturen können immer eine Rolle spielen, grade wenn das "Piepen" unregelmäßig ist bzw. genau zu definieren ist 

CPU Temp, Chipsatz etc.

mit 2 Riegeln kannst du andere Ergebnisse erhalten als wenn du jeden einzeln testest

kannst auch nochmal andere Programme nutzen z.b. Memtest86*+*, GoldMemory, Blendtest von Prime95, LinX


----------



## SirCire (14. August 2014)

Programme wie CPU Temp und Prime 95 sind alle in Windows gestartete Programme. Ich komme ja gar nicht mehr in Windows rein, weil ich schon beim Windows Logo den Bluescreen kriege.
Goldmemory hat in der Shareware Version keine USB-Stick Boot fähigkeit. 
Ich verstehe zwar nicht wieso es Unterschiede geben sollte wenn ich nur einen RAM Riegel im PC habe, aber das werde ich mal versuchen und mit Memtest86 überprüfen.


----------



## squats (14. August 2014)

das einfachste wäre erstmal mit den einezelnen Riegeln zu gucken ob er wieder hochfährt

falls du noch keine SSD hast kaufst dir ne 240-256er und kannst das HDD Problem auch ausschliessen


----------



## SirCire (14. August 2014)

Okay, ich habe nun jeweils einzeln beide RAM-Riegel getestet. Hochfahren fehlanzeige. Selber Bluescreen, wie oben beschrieben.
Memtest86 läuft fehlerfrei durch, bei beiden. Keine Fehlerausgabe.

Zum Piep-ton.
 Nach dem kaltstart mit einem Riegel hat er nach 19 minuten memtest86 angefangen chaotisch zu piepen und ab 25 minuten dauerton.

Nach dem ich den rechner ausgeschaltet hatte und den RAM-Riegel gewechselt habe, hat er nach 11 Minuten im Memtest angefangen chaotisch zu piepen, worauf das piepen nach 2 Minuten komplett verschwand und bei 18 Minuten erneut anfing um nach 1 Minute in den Dauerton überzugehen.

Soll heißen nach kaltstart dauert es 25 minuten bis zum dauerton, nach dem warm werden mit anderem Riegel 19 minuten bis zum dauerton.

Beim Tausch der Riegel ist mir nur aufgefallen das so ein RAM-Riegel ne ganz ordentliche Wärme hat. Nicht heiß aber auch kein angenehmes warm mehr.

Trotzdem zusammenfassend. Egal ob zusammen oder einzeln für sich memtest86 gibt nicht 1 fehler aus, es läuft problemlos durch.
Aber hochfahren geht trotzdem nicht, heißt das jetzt ich sollte als nächstes die HDD ins Auge fassen? Gibts dafür auch prüftools die man bootfähig auf USB machen kann?


----------



## squats (14. August 2014)

hmm USB wüsst ich jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht, aber mit Knoppix/Ultimate Boot CD etc. geht das sicher

http://www.lidux.de/linux-tutorials/39-knoppix-7-auf-usb-stick-installieren.html

musst mal gucken findet sich sicher was


----------



## SirCire (15. August 2014)

Ich schreibe diese Nachricht gerade von meinem Rechner mit dem Bluescreen.
Ich habe mit einer PuppyLinux Version die man vom USB Stick booten kann, den PC starten können. 

Kann ich daraus Schlussfolgern das mein RAM funktioniert und das meine Festplatte defekt ist? 
Meine Theorie wäre jetzt, dass der Bluescreen darauf hinweißt, dass meine Festplatte im Bootbereich von Windows ne Macke hat und deswegen nicht mehr hochfährt und sich mit dem Bluescreen aufhängt? Ist das eine gerechtfertigte Annahme?


----------



## squats (15. August 2014)

nach den letzten Aussagen ist der RAM ok

du könntest es nochmal mit der Win7 DVD probieren-> Reperaturkonsole Stichwort fixmbr fixboot


----------



## SirCire (15. August 2014)

Ich habe mit hilfe der Windows CD den PC gestartet und bin auf die Option Computerreperatur gegangen.
Dort habe ich mehrere Sachen ausprobiert.
Die erste Option heißt "Systemstartreperatur" diese habe ich ausgeführt und sie lief fehlerfrei durch. Im Bericht steht das alle test fehlerfrei durchgelaufen sind und das der Systemstart klappen sollte. 
Die zweite Option die ich ausprobiert habe war "Windows Speicherdiagonse". Nach einem Neustart hat das Windows-Arbeistspeicherdiagnosetool ebenfalls keinerlei Fehler ausgegeben.

Trotzdem habe ich weiterhin den Bluescreen wenn ich versuche den PC ohne die CD zu starten. Also alles wie vorher.
Nun habe ich die "Eingabeaufforderung" von der CD gestartet und den Befehl "FIXMBR" dort eingetippt, allerdings gibt er mir nur den Fehler zurück "Der Befehl "FIXMBR" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunde werden". Mache ich irgendwas falsch? Muss ich den Befehl nicht in dieses Eingabefenster schreiben? Über dem Eingabefenster steht "Administrator X:/windows/system32/cmd.exe" was mich daran irritiert ist das ich gar keine Partion X habe.

EDIT:
Ich habe nun in einem anderen Forum gefunde das man den Befehl so schreiben soll:

bootrec.exe 
bootrec /ScanOs 
bootrec /fixmbr 
bootrec /fixboot

das habe ich nun auch getan, allerdings steht dann in dem Eingabefenster nach /ScanOS das er 0 Windows Installationen gefunden hätte.
Die beiden anderen Befehle habe ich auch eingegeben und dann gibt er "Der Vorgang wurde abgeschlossen" zurück.

EDIT2:
Ich habe nun den PC normal versucht zu starten, ohne Windows CD und nun kam nach dem Windows Logo ein neuer bildschirm der sagte Windows müsse den Datenträger überprüfen. Jetzt gerade läuft dieser durch. Ich melde mich wenn sich was ändert.

EDIT3:
Die Speicherprüfung ist durchgelaufen, danach hat der PC einen neustart gemacht. 
NAch dem Neustart kam nach dem Windows Logo der selbe Bluescreen wie zuvor. Hat sich also nichts geändert.
Was kann ich jetzt noch versuchen?


----------



## Wagga (15. August 2014)

Nach den Aussagen würde ich vom HDD Defekt sprechen.
Wenn du ins Windows kommst versuche mal Crystal Disk Info und HDD Tune aus.
Ich würde sagen wenn 3 verschiedene RAMtests sagen RAM ok, würde ich den Fehler bei der HDD suchen.

Hast du mal beim Starten vor Windows drauf geachtet auf BIOSmeldungen, als eine HDD bei mir vor dem Tod war kam noch im 
BIOS Bildschirm, *Primär SATA SMART Test Failed*.

LG Wagga.


----------



## SirCire (15. August 2014)

Der BIOS Startbildschirm sieht aus wie immer. Der läuft allerdings auch verdammt schnell durch deswegen ist es für mich schwer zu sagen ob da irgendwo etwas von "Fail" steht. 
Ich habe deswegen den PC nun 3-4 mal gestartet und versucht etwas genaueres zu erkennen. Aber bis auf das er die Festplatte erkennt, und angibt das sie da steht kommt da nichts anderes.

Leider komme ich nicht ins Windows rein und kann demnach auch keine CrystalDisk ausprobieren.


----------



## Wagga (15. August 2014)

SirCire schrieb:


> Der BIOS Startbildschirm sieht aus wie immer. Der läuft allerdings auch verdammt schnell durch deswegen ist es für mich schwer zu sagen ob da irgendwo etwas von "Fail" steht.
> Ich habe deswegen den PC nun 3-4 mal gestartet und versucht etwas genaueres zu erkennen. Aber bis auf das er die Festplatte erkennt, und angibt das sie da steht kommt da nichts anderes.
> 
> Leider komme ich nicht ins Windows rein und kann demnach auch keine CrystalDisk ausprobieren.



Mal das Diagnosetool des HDD Herstellers versucht die haben entweder eine ISO Datei für CD oder etwas für Diskette, wobei Diskettenlaufwerk wird schwer, wer hat das heute noch.
Ist schon fast Nostalgie.
Hier für Samsung HDDs http://www.chip.de/downloads/Samsung-Disk-Diagnose_29716435.html


----------



## squats (15. August 2014)

stöpsel die Platte nochmal um Stromanschluss, Sata vom DVD Laufwerk z.b. und wenns dann nich geht Neu


----------



## SirCire (15. August 2014)

Ich habe nun meine Festplatte formatiert, Win 7 neu aufgespielt und kann nun wieder Windows normal starten.
Ich habe mir Crystal Disk Info heruntergeladen. Sieht bei mir so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was genau sagt mir das jetzt? Wie kann ich meine Festplatte nun noch untersuchen? Ich mein, das der Fehler an der Platte lag, scheint ja belegt zu sein. Nur wie verhindere ich nun dass das morgen oder irgendwann wieder passiert?


----------



## squats (15. August 2014)

vielleicht war das System bloß vergurkt 

100%ige Gewissheit wirst da nie haben, verhindern kannst das auch nicht

ich wollt nur verhindern das du die Platte formatierst, könnten ja Dokumente, Fotos etc. drauf gewesen sein

solange du keine schwebenden/unkorrigierbare Sektoren hast gehts, so sieht die Platte ok aus


----------



## Lord-Madness (16. August 2014)

Mainboard wäre das nächste was man testen müsste.
ist aber sehr schwer da man meist keine 2te CPU vorliegen hat.
Wenn Memtest durchläuft und die HDDs auch ok sind. Wäre noch möglich dass das netzteil bei last zu wenig spannung liefert oder die CPU mal zu heiß geworden ist und deswegen die fehler verursacht. mein Tipp halt cpu mal testen dabei temperaturen im Auge behalten. Wenn bei last der bluescreen kommt dann mal das netzteil gegen ein anderes austauschen. Im schlimmsten fall halt neues mainboard und cpu.


----------



## SirCire (17. August 2014)

Ich hatte soeben, nach dem Neuaufsetzen, einen neuen Bluescreen.
Ich habe mir nen Youtube Video angesehen und wollte im Video von Minute 3 zu Minute 8 springen, Das Video war vorgebuffert. Aber in dem Moment wo ich auf den Zeitstrahl klicke, hängt sich der Sound auf, und ich krieg nen Bluescreen den ich allerdings so schnell nicht vollständig lesen konnte. Es war auf jeden Fall nicht der selbe wie vor ein paar Tagen (der weiter oben beschriebene).
Werden Youtube Videos den auf der Festplatte oder im RAM zwischengespeichert? Ich dachte immer als temporäre Datei auf der Platte, oder?
Kann man daraus schließen das meine HDD nen physischen Fehler an der Stelle hat?


----------



## Dagonzo (17. August 2014)

SirCire schrieb:


> Werden Youtube Videos den auf der Festplatte oder im RAM zwischengespeichert? Ich dachte immer als temporäre Datei auf der Platte, oder?
> Kann man daraus schließen das meine HDD nen physischen Fehler an der Stelle hat?


Temporär auf der Festplatte.
Also es deutet alles darauf hin, dass die Platte einen Defekt hat. CrystalDiskInfo ist kein verlässliches Programm zum testen. Es kann genauso gut eine Festplatte als defekt ansehen (oder kurz davor), obwohl das gar nicht der Fall ist. Da finde ich die Windows eigenen Boardmittel verlässlicher.


----------



## SirCire (18. August 2014)

So, da das mit dem Bluescreen und einem ekligen Festplattengeräusch nun schon ein paar mal vorgekommen ist, ist es wohl definitiv die platte.
Ich bräuchte jetzt ne kleine empfehlung was ich da als ersatz nehmen kann. Im PC-Vorschlags Forum wird die hier für nen billigen PC genannt. 
Seagate Barracuda

Aber die hat Sata 3 (6G Standard. Mein Mainboard hat laut Handbuch aber nur Sata 2 (3G

Auszug Handbuch:

Storage Interface South Bridge:
- 1 x IDE connector supporting ATA-133/100/66/33 and up to 2 IDE devices
- 6 x SATA 3Gb/s connectors supporting up to 6 SATA 3Gb/s devices
- Support for SATA RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID 10, and JBOD


Kann mir wer ne Platte mit 512GB+ für mein System (siehe ganz oben) empfehlen?


----------



## OldboyX (18. August 2014)

SirCire schrieb:


> Aber die hat Sata 3 (6G Standard. Mein Mainboard hat laut Handbuch aber nur Sata 2 (3G



Macht nix. Sata 2 ist abwärtskompatibel zu Sata 1 und Sata 3 ist abwärtskompatibel zu Sata 2 und Sata 1. Die erreichbare Geschwindigkeit wird dabei natürlich vom langsameren der beiden Teilnehmer bestimmt. Das macht aber bei einer herkömmlichen Festplatte, die keine SSD ist gar nichts aus, denn damit wirst du Sata 2 mit dem 3GB Standard sowieso nie ausreizen.

Du kannst getrost die Platte nehmen.

LINK (findest aber sicherlich vielerorts sonst auch): http://kb.sandisk.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/8142/~/difference-between-sata-i,-sata-ii-and-sata-iii


----------

